

Who Pays the Hidden Cost of University Research?   - cwan
http://www.mindingthecampus.com/originals/2010/08/who_pays_the_hidden_cost_of_un.html

======
hga
Worth reading, or at least the author knows what I consider to be the single
most important fact in this area:

" _What happens to the money that the university takes in from undergraduate
tuition and fees? This is the largest pot of discretionary revenue that our
administrators collect...._ "

Unlike outside research funding and donations from suspicious alumni,
universities can spend this money _any_ way they want to. It's no wonder
tuition fees have gown so much faster than inflation.

